# help me decide please?



## wee emma

hello ladies

i havent been on in ages as we had kind of given up (too broke and knackered to try anymore)

BUT

we have managed to gather up enough to pay for ONE MORE GO. (    )

now as it is only and probably evermore, one more go, i really want to get it right. So, RVH or Origin? OR somewhere else entirely?

is down south better? Glasgow? Greece? Manchester? I've heard of so many but don't know where to try.

i'm in a tangle as to what to do.

help please


----------



## patbaz

Hi Emma 

I didn't want to just read and run huni.  I have only ever had tx in rvh so I cannot give you an unbiased opinion either way as I have had both good and bad experiences with them.  What I can tell you is that the private waiting list is about a year long in the rfc.

I have heard good things about origin and Lister and that there are girls on the current cyclers board who have experience with 2 or more clinics.  If you post your question in there maybe someone can give you some words of advice.

Good luck whatever happens huni

Pat
xxx


----------



## yellowhope

Hi Emma
We are also looking at options for other clinics for our next cycle.  At the moment we have 8 frozen embryos in the RFC so our next cycle will be a FET with them( on waiting list at the moment)  We want to go somewhere that has a better sucess rate.  One of the consultants at the RFC actually recommended GCRM over Origin.  If you look at the HFEA website the success rates are much better there than either Origin or RFC.  The other clinic that people on this forum seem to like a lot is the Lister in London.

If our fet doesnt work we will definately be heading out side the North.  Good luck with your treatment wherever you decide.xx


----------



## emak

Hey Ems ,oh exciting stuff and your so right do your research and choose the best clinic that suits your needs .Personally I wouldnt even consider rfc for private tx ,handy location I know but hey that aint gonna get you a BFP and there is the waiting list too,Origin is ok but look at all the stats on hfea website for you age etc .I have heard good things about GCRM and well personally for obvious reasons i cannot recommend the Lister highly enough ,Im currently having one final attempt at the moment with them ,unfortunately after 12 days on highest dose of stims possible i havent manages to produce a single follie but rather than the cycle being abandoned the doctors in Lister have done a complete change on my protocol/meds asked to  keep going and get scanned /bloods again on wednesday ....what im trying to say is that they are very forward thinking and wont just give up on you unlike one clinic that i wont name on here lol.
Good luck with the decision making and if you want any info on Lister and London just pm me on ere or **.

Emma xxx


----------



## wee emma

thanks ladies

i've done all our treatments at the royal and never had any bother. I never had any problems with eggs or anything either but the one thing with them was they never attempted to help me get any more than three eggs, i was just really lucky that i also got three embryos (shame they wouldnt let me freeze 1).

i was thinking glasgow because my brother lives there so i could stay with him lol 

Emma if i remember wasn't Lister really expensive? I have enough for 1 but it really can't be stretched tooooo far.


----------



## Jillyhen

Wee Emma

ive had one go in the rfc & the last one in origin..

if i could afford it and also had the leave i would love to try Gcrm... From what ive heard they are supposed to be fantastic...

I had a really good experience at origin

Jillyhen


----------



## emak

Hey Emma ,here is a link to Lister prices http://www.ivf.org.uk/prices/ just remember to factor ontop of the basic ivf price ,they will want to get your bloods redone amh ,day3 bloods hiv etc (if your lucky your gp might do some for you) possibly also a semen analysis,and an initial consultation.Meds can also be pricey for this cycle mines cost £1200  and i shopped around for them.The thing that really bumps up the cost is the travel expenses and accomadation in London .If you have family in Glasgow might def be worth looking into Gcrm ,you will be able to get your bloods and scans done here @ medical associates off Lisburn road so wont need to fly over/back every few days which will def make a big difference .
I bet your soooooo excited ,i really hope that finally this will be your time.
E xxxx

/links


----------



## Han2275

Hi Emma,

We have recently moved to Ireland and were going to move our embryos to a clinic in NI for out next cycle but we are so happy and trusting of the team in Oxford that we are going to travel back instead when the time comes. I appreciate that the travelling is tricky as we are already trying to work out the logistics and costs of flying back and trying to fit everything in with our jobs and school. In our experience the team at Oxford have been wonderful. They have a new, purpose built facility and have links with Oxford university for all their fertility research. They are also non-profit making so all their profits go back into funding research and recruiting donors. Whenever we have questioned why they do or don't offer certain things during treatment that other clinics may do, they always have research evidence to explain their methods of treatment. Like you, we had to pay privately but their was no waiting list for treatment. On the HFEA website their success rates are above the national average.
Good luck with your decisions and I wish you all the luck in the world for this next cycle


----------



## wee emma

well i'm doing nothing but looklooklook at websites (work rate has plummeted lol) and i'm actually tempted by this one...

http://www.dogusivfcentre.com/en/8/welcome-to-dogus-north-cyprus-ivf-centre-nicosia

Jilly I've contacted Origin and they're sending me out stuff but their results aren't that good for an auld woman like me lol

Emma the lister prices weren't as bad as i thought? where did you get your meds?

off to take a look at oxford 

/links


----------



## emak

Emma ,I got my meds from central homecare ,great service and delivered straight to you front door


----------



## Jillyhen

Em

Everytime i went to check what the results where like i could never get them up.. Maybe im a    and looking in the wrong place...

Im sure you are as old as me lol...

I wish now i had shopped arouond for drugs etc would have been easier on the bank balance lol

Jillyhen


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi
I went to gcrm this time (rvh the first time) and I can't recommend then enough. They were all very professional and lovely and have opened a satellite clinic here in Belfast  so u only need to travel over for egg collection and embryo transfer. I only had 1 embie transferred this time due to my history and am now 16 weeks pregnant so they really are fab and their treatment is tailored and changed to suit the individual. Def couldn't recommend tgem enough x


----------



## babydreams282

Sorry to but in - Twinangelsmummy whats a satellite clinic?  Is that somewhere to go for scans, bloods and stuff....    Where abouts in Belfast is it?  Im thinking of going to GCRM for my next go, this would obvioulsy make things alot eaiser.  Also did you need to get a copy of your notes from RFC to give to them?


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Yes a satellite clinic is where u can go for ur consultation and scans and bloods etc. I think it's in the royal and run by dr traub from rvh but I can double check that for u. I did get a copy of my notes but they only wanted copies of my HIV and Hep b/c results etc so I just took them out and gave them in. But they only accept these if they have been done in past year. Gcrm is a fab clinic lots of success stories there. 4 of us were cycling together and we all got bfps. I'll double check where clinic is and get back to u x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Babydreams do u want to message me ur email address and I'll forward u the leaflet on the Belfast satellite clinic? It has all info on it including where the clinics are etc. there are 3 consultants- dr traub, mcfaul and agbaje. 
Carina x


----------



## babydreams282

Oh yes please, thanks Carina i'll just send you a pm x


----------



## wee emma

thanks everyone   

Jilly its a toss up between glasgow or cyprus but im utterly blinded by the Dogus success rates - up to 75% success with IVF, 90% success with donor embryos. Incredible.

glasgow has something like a 31% (for my age). So glasgow might be easier but i can't see past 75%

i'm 37, probably will be 38 by the time i organise this...


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Emma
Glasgows success rates per fresh cycle (including frozen embryos etc) is 75% also for women under 35. In pther words u have a fresh cycle to get ur embryos and if it fails with freak transfer but u have frozen embryos overall there is a 75 percent chance of u becoming pregnant having only going through injections etc once. 
Dogus may be showing these statistics so it mite work out the same. I sent u that info 
Carina x


----------



## wee emma

is it? where did you read that? anything about over 35's?

might go for glasgow if its that, would be so much easier.

thanks for the email


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

They showed me all the stats when I went for my consultation. X


----------



## wee emma

thankyou   

everytime i read your signature i could cry. i am so happy for you that you are finally going to have an earth baby


----------



## sparklyme

Emma I also went with gcrm and am the proud mummy of a little girl who will be 2 at he end of this month.  Would def like more info on the satellite clinic if someone could send it to me


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Awe thank u Emma. I'm having a hard time at the minute with this pregnancy with infections etc. was in hoapital last week but everything seems ok with baby. Im 17 weeks tomo. 

Sparklyme if u pm me ur email addresses I'll sent u the info xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

Wee Emma

Im now considering gcrm, if you had read my post on the cycling thread you will see why..

its great that they have the satellite clinic here now..

Jillyhen

Ps twinangels sorry to hear you havent been well..


----------



## wee emma

aww, hope you get better soon twinangels    

will go see now Jilly.


----------



## holly01

Another GCRM fan!!!  
Delighted to see so many thinking of trying GCRM and sooo glad they now have  a Satalite clinic Yeahhh!!
Emmmm food for thought    


Good luck to u all on your journey       


P.s Twinangelsmummy i tried emailing u back but having problems with my reply box    got the info anyways thank u


----------



## wee emma

ooh i think we've had a rethink (lol) honestly im so fickle.

went to see lovely Maya lady today, RuthEllen, and i was discussing this with her and i've kind of talked myself out of cyprus.

so glasgow it is then. yippeee!! ive made an appointment with Dr Agbaje for June. Nice to feel like i'm finally on the road.


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

Brilliant Emma, what date is your appt?? We have ours on the 11th.. And like you seeing Dr Agbaje.

Jillyhen


----------



## wee emma

Snap!!

Same date, same doc


----------



## lana c

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me jumping in here! I am also going the gcrm route with dr mc faul and ave my registration visit on the 11th june also I know tis visit is to fill out forms but that is all I know! Does any of u know if treatment is arranged at this visit and can it happen quick! I'm on the nhs waiting list for icsi but decided to go privately given waiting lists! Have all our tests done with dr mc faul! Any info would be much appreciated!


----------



## wee emma

oh wow, how strange, all three of us on the 11th    well, things come in threes?...

i don't think there'll be any treatments, they'll be asking you questions on anything you have done previously and will be looking at your rvh notes to see what they'll need to do.

i think it'll be fairly quick, they need to do day 3 blood results and an AMH test apparently, so it could be july/august time


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi ladies. Ur AMH results u can get in about a week or so. Do u have semen analysis etc done? And have HIV/ hepb/c and chlymidia results? If u do treatment can be started quickly! I had to go to Glasgow for my consultation etc cos satellute clinic hadnt started yet but i sent blood over for AMH and so had results already. They done sa on day of appts and we had results on same day and I started treatment on the same day! So it can all happen really quickly! Gcrm really are fab. Really lovely and professional and their clinic is lovely and easy to get to. If u need advice on where to stay etc just pm me x

Ps Ruthellen is fab isn't she. She was my rock after the boys dying and throughout my last ivf x


----------



## lana c

Thanks ladies for the info! Twinangelsmummy I am going to gp 2mrw to get hiv/hep and Smear done! Will jus ave amh to get done on the 11th then dr mc faul has all other test results and already told us we need icsi-so hope tat will quicken things up! Will have to go to glasgow for ec anf et! How long did you stay over in glasgow for to get all done and any recommendations for hotels! Thanks


----------



## wee emma

aww twinangels, she's just lovely    i'm really enjoying going. Am thinking of starting some acupunture too, why the hell not   

do they need you to have a smear done? never thought of getting HIV/HEP done there, though i think we had those done last year when we were doing iui, woould they still be in date i wonder?


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

I was over for about 10 days. But it was just because it was cheaper for me to b there cos I had to pay separately for sans and bloods here as there was no satellite clinic here. My uncle lives in Perth so we stayed there a few nights to make it cheaper. There is a campanile hotel in braehead right beside the clinic and a travelodge braehead. Both are really good and reasonably priced. We got travelodge for 25 pound for the 2 of us and campanile for 37 for both of us. We just stayed in whichever one was cheapest cos the rates change x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

EMma yea those should be still in date. Think they accept them if done in last 2 years xThey will do an updated semen analysis and AMH tho x


----------



## wee emma

Uhoh, Andrew will be so pleased to hear that lol


----------



## Jillyhen

Twinangels

Thanks for the hotel info.. Hopefully i will need it 2...

I have requested all copies from tests etc from origin.. Hubby just had his sa done in october and the same with my amh..

I have never requested my notes...

What time are you 2 up on the 11th??

Jillyhen


----------



## lana c

Hi jillyhen, hope u r keeping well. I'm up at 9.30 on the 11th! Am soo excited. Glad we are starting to move a bit now! I have looked up those hotels-so fingers crossed ill be making a bookin for july or aug!


----------



## maybee

Hi ladies

I hope you don't mind me gate crashing ! We have just had an unsuccessful attempt at RFC which resulted in 3 collected eggs and zero fertilisation. I'm a poor/slow responder and am wondering what we should do next. Our private offer from RFC has arrived today but I'm not sure if I want to go back there. Our consultant mentioned GCRM.
Anyone know if they start you with weeks of pill? RFC do this and I'm really not sure if it's the best option for me a poor responder as it took forever to wake my ovaries up after 8 weeks of the pill.

Thanks x


----------



## Jillyhen

Maybe

Sorry to hear things didnt go well..

Im not sure if gcrm put you on the pill!! Its must be a new thing with the rfc i had my 1st cycle there last year and i wasnt put on it..

lana, we are in at 2.00.. Im hoping they will start me quick enuf

Jillyhen


----------



## wee emma

i hope they don't put me on the pill, i want to get going as soon as we can   

we're there at 4.30pm, i'm going to have to wait ALL DAY!!


----------



## maybee

Jillyhen- the RFC now put everyone on the pill after screening bloods. Most are on it 7 weeks. Don't think it helped my situation as it took a while for my ovaries to respond. Unfortunately I feel the RFC are a bit 'one size fits all' 

Can I ask you girls - where is the satellite clinic for GCRM? Do you only need to go over for egg collection and transfer?


----------



## wee emma

I think there's a couple of them, the one we're going to is on the Lisburn road. Have you looked at their website?

Yup, you only need to go over once


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

Hi maybee
Sorry ur last cycle was unsuccessful. 
I went to gcrm and they tailor ur rx to u personally. They will get a history from u and take ur AMH and if it's low they will probably do the shorter protocol (antagonist protocol) where they don't downregulate u at all ie no pill or sprays or injections they just go straight into stims from day2/3 of ur cycle. I would recommend there over the royal and I had successful attempts at royal and gcrm so not just because gcrm worked. My precious angel twin boys were conceived at rvh. But if it were me in ur shoes id go with gcrm everytime. 

Good luck whatever u decide xxx


----------



## lana c

Morning ladies, can't believe I'm up at this time at the w end! Hope you are all well. Twinsangel prob a silly question but gonna ask anyways. Do you know if there is any risk flying when going through treatment and did you fly home the day of egg transfer? Am thinkin of everything at the min! Tink my dh tinks I'm going mad!lol. Was at gp yesterday and they are going to do hiv/hep b/c and smear and ave results for 11th! Happy enough as tat will save us some funds


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83

lana we took the boat over and took our car just. Meant it was much easier to get about and go places. We went to Edinburgh castle etc. they say there is no  risk flying that they know of but I wouldn't risk it. I just have something about flying with an embie on board! I also rested up tge rest of the day of transfer and we came home the next day on the boat. Think they tell u to rest up that day as well as day of egg collection. As well as that we wouldn't have been able to book flights home in advance cos we weren't sure whether we would have day 3 or day 5 transfer and prices of boat don't sem to change whether u book last minute or not. It's cheaper to gone up terminal and book boat too. Not online as u would think x


----------



## irishflower

Hi ladies, just thought I'd add my tuppence worth to this thread  

Was about to start treatment with Origin too until the fiasco this week so have made initial enquiries with GCRM today and will hopefully receive the paperwork early next week to start the process!  Excellent that they have the satellite clinic in Belfast, obviously shows the demand there is from here!  I lived in Edinburgh for a few years so know Scotland fairly well, wouldn't trouble me too much to have to go and spend a few days over there for EC and ET.

Best of luck to you all! x


----------



## Cather1ne

Hi Girls, 

I got my pack for GCRM this morning and I am def going with them. Just not sure when.  Let's hope more clinics follow suit with a satellite service to give us NI girlies some choice. The girl I spoke to in Glasgow couldn't have been more helpful and followed up my call. 

Cx


----------



## wee emma

We got our pack too. Have to admit I'm muddled by the costs. Sitting here adding it all up and eek!!


----------



## wee emma

hiyas, a wee quickie

do any of you know if i have to pay anything at our initial consultation at the belfast satellite clinic?

never even thought and haven't a bean with me today.


----------



## TBM

Hi Emma

We paid at our initial appt but doctor said it was up to us we could pay on the day or be invoiced later so you can do either.  Hope this helps


----------



## Jillyhen

Hello ladies

I cant remember who had appt today..

Just wanted to wish good luck..

I started DR on friday past and to be honesy i was glad to get started as i still a bit nervous about the whole thing.. The wee nurse we saw last week was lovely..

I just hope i dont regret my decision..

Jillian

Ps when i got the pack from gcrm i did think that the prices where a bit high compared to origin..


----------



## wee emma

thanks TBM    thats good, saves me embarrassing myself lol

jilly i like the look of glasgow and it has good success rates for me. i actually thought the other way round, that origin looked dearer    but i'm hoping that the tests we did last year at the rmh are still in date, that should save some pennies.


----------



## TBM

Emma - we had a copy of most of our results from Origin, the two we had to have repeated on the day at our recent consultation was Hepatitis (apparently there is a new thing they test for) and amh level (GCRM wont accept another clinics results), maybe just as well as I had my amh done in Origin in April (who now use a clinic in Dublin for amh levels) which was 15.9 and then May by GCRM which was 30, can't understand the difference!

Jilly - I am sure it is a relief to get started and I am sure you are in safe hands, keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Jillyhen

TBM

Im so glad to get going..

Feeling a bit off at the min, so tired but hopefully it will pass..

I couldbe believe the notes origin had copied.. There was everything..

Jillyhen


----------



## wee emma

your amh was 30!?! mine was 7.26 and he told me that was normal...

how are you today jilly?


----------



## Jillyhen

Emma

Dont panic hun im ok, have had a thumping headache since yesterday. Injections are starting to hurt!! Think my skin is starting to thicken!!

Does you amh not depend on age? 

Af was due on sat so waiting for it to rear her ugly head!! Cramps are there so i know its coming :-(

How are you other lovely ladies??

Jillyhen


----------



## irishflower

AMH can be measured on two different scales so both of yours might actually be quite similar when worked out!


----------



## wee emma

phew    thanks irishflower, i'm terrible at scaring myself unneccessarily   

comeon mrs af !! how old are you Jilly?


----------



## Jillyhen

wee emma

I will be 35 in 2 weeks.

Still no fliiping sign im cracking up!!

Jillyhen


----------



## wee emma

she here yet? why doesn't she show up when you want her to?!?

you'll never believe this, i got our rfc offer this morning...


----------



## Jillyhen

Hey wee emma

oh yeah reared her ugly head last wed and she was naughty! I had to take to the sofa with a hot water bottle!!

You are kidding.. did you ring them?

Jillyhen


----------



## wee emma

no, don't know what to do. The cost difference is really appealling to me


----------



## Rosecat

Hi Emma - just saw your post. Are you trying to decide whether to go ahead with the RFC or go to GCRM? I had an ICSI tx at GCRM in November 2010 - just wanted to let you know if you want any further info about them please feel free to ask me. I went to GCRM as I had just been put on the NHS ICSI waiting list in Sept 2010 and they told be it would be about 13-14 months before we would be offered tx so we decided to go to GCRM in the meantime. Anyway we reactivated ourselves on the RFC waiting list and got our letter of offer on 16th June so we are going for ICSI there sometime soon. If you decide to go to the RFC we would hopefully be going through tx at roughly the same time. just wanted to make contact. Thought I could maybe be of some use to you either way!

Hi Jillyhen - how are you? How are you finding the downregging so far? Good luck at the vets tomorrow.
Rosecat


----------



## Jillyhen

Hi Rosecat

Im ok today have been very up & down but half way there so looking forward to the week after next to have it all over..

Wee Emma, have you decided??

A friend of mine hav 4 rounds ivf in the rfc & 1 go at origin under Dr McClure went to gcrm last summer and had her beautiful wee girl this afternoon..

Jillyhen


----------



## Rosecat

Hi jillyhen - I'm sure you can't wait to get it all over and done with! That's great news about your friend! fingers crossed that'll be you in over 9 months time!


----------



## wee emma

Yup trying to decide but getting nowhere with the thinking lol  
Still haven't heard from grcm and my pack was sent a week ago. 
Sorry on my phone and it seems to have the hiccups lol


----------



## Jillyhen

Rosecat

I really hope so..

Wee emma, any decision yet hun

Jillyhen


----------



## wee emma

might ring gcrm and ask what's going on. Then I'll decide lol


----------



## Jillyhen

Wee Emma

Im sure its a hard decision for you to make.. 

I found it hard deciding between origin & gcrm.. If i didnt want to get started asap i would have tried gcrm..

Jillyhen


----------



## wee emma

think we're going to stick with glasgow, gonna have a talk about it tonight.


----------



## tracyl247

Hello

Hope you don't mind be dropping in on your thread, pressed the show post since your last visit and saw your post  Have you considered serum in Greece? there is an info file here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=274114.0
which gives tons of information. There are some other threads on the Greece board you might find useful, a few of the ladies that post there are from Ireland so have the travel etc all covered  and also there is a thread for GCRM here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283660.0

Good luck with your decision 

Tracy


----------



## wee emma

Hi Tracy

yes we had a look at there but financially glasgow works out better and also I just know I wouldn't be trusted to organise scans etc properly   

we're starting tomorrow


----------



## norma30

Hey Emma just wondering how ur doing, didn't want to put this on **, have you started ur treatment yet!
U know where I am if you need a wee chat


Norma


----------



## wee emma

oh Norma, started, finished, bfp last week   

am like a lunatic now though    going kerrazzy.


----------



## Tearful

Hi Wee Emma


Thats fantastic news    


Was wondering if you remembered any prices and stuff when you were looking at Greece for i looked at glasgow and the price was shocking.  (We need ICSI/IMSI with TESA and Blastocysts)


If you do remember any info maybe you could put it on thread i just started re travelling abroad as hoping thread will be useful to other peeps aswell as lil ole me who are thinking about travelling.


Delighted for you.


xx


----------



## wee emma

http://www.dogusivfcentre.com/en

this was where we were looking at but I found that by the time we paid for flights, scans and bloods at home etc, we were spending far more than if we just stuck with Glasgow. Glasgow has the satellite clinic, so all your scans etc are done at the medical associates in Belfast (they have 2 others clinics I think, if you live further from belfast) and the price includes those, includes getting to blast (i didn't), an hcg test at the end and your first scan if you get a bfp.

thanks for the wee dancing man  good luck with your treatment 

/links


----------



## norma30

Omg Hun that is fantastic news!!   


Big hug to u and Andrew, I'm sooo pleased for you




Lots of hugs Norma
Xxx


----------



## wee emma

thanks norma    am a wreck though    wee men in white coats will be here soon.


----------



## norma30

No negative thoughts please  or I will send the men in white coats that I use, they r very good   


I know it's hard not to worry but try and relax mrs, will be keeping everything crossed for u     


Norma30


----------

